# Miter Lathe Combo Video! New Machine



## BlueMacGyver (Nov 26, 2011)

*Here is a video of my home built and self invented MITER LATHE COMBO:
*
:icon_smile:http://youtu.be/bDNX-YK3Wfc:blink:

I have heard all the warnings about safety with this machine, so we can for go all the comments about safety. I can turn out a piece so much faster now!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Foregoing all comments about safety...*

Doesn't leave much to say. :no:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Now you need to combine the saw with a duplicator track so you can make more complicated profiles.


----------

